

Mathematica 10 Released - wileyriley
http://blog.wolfram.com/2014/07/09/launching-mathematica-10-with-700-new-functions-and-a-crazy-amount-of-rd/

======
taliesinb
Here's the list of what's new since version 9 of Mathematica:

[http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/new-
in-10/](http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/new-in-10/)

~~~
rhodin
And here:
[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/guide/SummaryOfNewFeat...](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/guide/SummaryOfNewFeaturesIn100.html)

